
Experimenting with a Proposed Standard GUI for the C++ - numo16
https://msopentech.com/blog/2015/01/28/experimenting-with-a-proposed-standard-gui-for-the-c-language/
======
kirab
The title is wrong. Standard Drawing Library != Standard GUI

